# Coin grading help please?? 1896 silver O.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have had a silver dollar from 1896 and for years I thought it was only worth $20 because of the grading scale. Now I see that one minted in New Orleans could be worth $2,000 in the right condition. I didn't know it was an O because the mint mark is on the back of these coins and not near the date.

Well its very lightly worn on the top but it is brown and not shiny silver anymore. I have to see about pictures. Thanks.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

James, Please post some pics both sides of the coin. Do not clean it! I'm no professional grader but have been a coin collector
for a long time and would be glad to tell you what I think.

Try googling coin collecting and grading.

Sounds like your Morgan dollar may be in good (G) or very good (VG) condition? Fine (F) is the next grade up.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

OK this is front and back with flash. The flash makes it a little shinier. The part around the top of the coin is in focus and is an accurate representation of the coin's color and I guess I want to call it contrast.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Read the following information. The values aren't current but the grading information is. 1896 Morgan Silver Dollar Value | Discover Their Worth


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I found a site that gave mint state numbers like ms60 or ms63. But they wanted you to join. 

I believe it is in 'fine' condition.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I think some would call that VG / Very good and some would call that Fine / F. I would need to hold it and look under an magnifier to give you my determination.
Somethings in the front kept me from fine but the back I was ok with fine. MS-60 is the lowest grade for an "uncirculated" coin. there is MS60 thru MS70.
Cool you have an "O" coin! I always liked the O coins and CC / Carson City.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well damn its not a $2,000 coin???? LoL.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its likely VG from what I see and knowing it is illuminated.


----------

